# apps-vhosts



## robotto7831a (29. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verstehe nicht, wofür der apps-vhosts sein soll. Im Handbuch steht was von "ISPConfig allows to install software packages ("apps" - applications) such as phpMyAdmin or Roundcube via the ISPConfig Package Installer".

Was für apps kann man installieren und wie macht man das? Wo ist der ISPConfig Package Installer?


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Dez. 2014)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2014)

Der apps vhost ist ein vhost der von ispconfig bereitgestellt wird um dort generische Applikationen, die Serverweit zur Verfügung stehen sollen, zu installieren. beispiele dafür sind unter anderem phpmyadmin und webmail, die auf nginx servern über den apps vhost eingebunden werden. Du kannst dort auch selbet eigene beliebige web applikationen installieren. Dies geht auch überd en ispconfig package installer unter system, es gibt aber aktuell keine Drittanbieter die dafür Pakete anbieten.


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Dez. 2014)

Wenn ich mir die apps.vhosts anschaue, dann gibt es dort ja schon ein paar Einstellungen.

phpMyAdmin liegt bei mir z. B. nicht unter /usr/share. Wenn ich jetzt manuell den Pfad in der apps.vhosts editiere, dann geht es wahrscheinlich so lange gut bis ISPConfig die Datei neu schreibt. Also müsste ich die Template Vorlage editieren. Richtig?

Wenn ich unter /var/www/apps  in einem Unterordner ein Programm installiere, wo kann ich dann z. B. Location Anweisungen für das Programm hinterlegen?


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2014)

Der apps vhost ist nicht für das system php unter /usr/share. Der apps vhost existiert damit Du zusätzliche apps oder eine neuere version von phpmyadmin in ein Unterverzeichnis von /var/www/apps/ installieren kannst. Dafür ändert man nicht die vhost datei, die enthält nämlich bereits alles nötige dafür.


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Dez. 2014)

OK Danke.


----------

